# Unicode Tabelle ausgeben



## Rapse (27. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

Also ich hab ne Aufgabe bekommen, mit der ich leider nicht zurecht komme. 
Ich soll eine Methode schreiben die in Form einer Tabelle die Unicode Codes von 32 bis 255! ausgibt.

Also bspw. so: 

 (\u0020)   !(\u0021)   "(\u0022)   #(\u0023) und immer so weiter..

Also die Formatierung mit der Tabelle bekomme ich hin und ich meine auch zu wissen das die Ausgabe dann mit Integer.toHexString erfolgen muss, aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt wenig Ahnung wie ich die Unicode Codes ausgeben kann.

Jemand nen Rat?


----------



## bERt0r (27. Nov 2011)

Print Unicode characters to the Terminal with Java - Mac OS X Hints
Integer.toHexString brauchst du nicht dafür, einfach rausschreiben.


----------



## Rapse (28. Nov 2011)

Schonmal danke, allerdings blicke ich da nicht so richtig durch. 

Wie würde es denn mit Integer.toHexString funktionieren?


----------



## Rapse (28. Nov 2011)

Niemand noch ne Idee?


----------



## bERt0r (28. Nov 2011)

Javadoc lesen


> toHexString
> 
> public static String toHexString(int i)
> 
> ...


Wie du siehst kannst du damit nur 0-9, A-F ausgeben.


----------



## Rapse (28. Nov 2011)

Hmm ja stimmt.

Also mir fehlt jetzt eig nur noch, das ich neben dem char zeichen halt in klammern das dazugehörige Unicode Zeichen ausgebe.

Wie genau schreib ich das denn?


----------



## Marcinek (29. Nov 2011)

Die lösung steht oben im thread  

Du brauchst ein utf-8 output stream. Siehe link oben


----------



## BlackTiger95 (29. Nov 2011)

[Java]
for(int i=32;i<=255;i++){

System.out.println("\u00"+i);

}

[/Java]

is nur so ein erster ansatz funktioniert nur bis 99 alles darüber muss speziell beachtet werden


----------

